# Delcam PowerMill 6008 SP3



## yassine-maroc (27 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
[BIMG]http://www.delcam.com/images/topbar_qa.gif[/BIMG]
[BIMG]http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/7894/pm6008sp66lr2qy.gif[/BIMG]
Welcome to PowerMILL - Your Total Manufacturing Solution

PowerMILL is the world's leading specialist NC CAM software for the manufacture of the complex shapes typically found in the toolmaking, automotive and aerospace industries. Key features include a wide range of strategies, including the latest high-efficiency roughing, high-speed finishing, and 5-axis machining techniques, exceptionally fast calculation times and powerful editing tools to ensure optimum performance on the machine tool.
for more information visit:
start
[BIMG]http://www.powermill.com/images/machining/links/3axis_swarf.jpg[/BIMG]
[BIMG]http://www.powermill.com/images/machining/links/smooth_mach_kinemat.jpg[/BIMG]
[BIMG]http://www.powermill.com/images/machining/links/collision_avoid.jpg[/BIMG]

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/images/smilies1/2.gif
javascript:emoticon(':download:', 'smid_8')
Only with two links


----------



## أهل الحديث (8 يوليو 2006)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## MUSLIM125 (2 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## معتوق (17 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## معتوق (17 سبتمبر 2006)

اريد معرفة طريقة تحميل البرنامج


----------



## ramadan (10 أكتوبر 2006)

اريد معرفة طريقة تحميل البرنامج


----------



## MOHAMMED SS (4 نوفمبر 2006)

اريد معرفة طريقة تحميل البرنامج


----------



## hanysabra (11 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (4 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالظاهر (19 يناير 2007)

مشكور جدا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## مصطفى الدروبي (11 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
انا محتاج الى ملفات تعليم برنامج powershaip . power mill
ارجو مساعدتي وجزاكم الله خير 
mustafa_mtc_2005***********


----------



## q&q (31 أغسطس 2007)

شكراً 
ولكن الروابط لم تعد موجوده


----------



## خالد العباني (5 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الأسكندراني (10 يونيو 2008)

:56:السلام عليكم 
يا شباب اذا حد عنده البرنامج ياريت يرفعه لأن الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## ENGMHKM (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## المارد العملاق1 (12 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك لماقدمت وسوف أقوم بالتحميل انشاء الله وأتمنى اذا كان عندك أي شرح أو أي جديد بخصوص منتجات Delcam أتمنى أن تزودنا بها لأن المنتديات شحيحه بهذه المنتجات وشكرا لك


----------



## ali farha (12 أغسطس 2009)

انا بحاجة الى تعلم الباور شيب ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## hamadamaher (2 مارس 2010)

thankzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (31 مايو 2010)

الموضوع د ه تمام وشكر الاخ ابو البحر


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (31 مايو 2010)

*سلام عليكم*

وده رابط تورنت لبرنامج Delcam_Powermill


----------



## HANY32 (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*انا محتاج الى تعليم وتشغيل برنامج power mill*


----------



## adam_gaprot (30 يونيو 2012)

شكرا باحترام وتقدير لمن قام بالرفع وله من الكل كل تحية واجلال


----------

